# Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test



## StellaNor (26. Mai 2008)

*Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

*Stärke, Courage und Glück - aus diesen drei Worten setzt sich laut Asus** die Legende des Säbelzahnlöwen zusammen und widmet diesem
Mythos das Design seines auf der CeBit 2008 vorgestellten neuen CPU-Kühlers Lion Square. Ob die vier verbauten 8-mm-Heatpipes
oder der eingebaute 92-mm-Lüfter der Mär entsprechen und wirklich stark genug sind, will ich für Euch im heutigen Test herausfinden.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur CeBit 2008 hat *Asus* für die an Overclocking interessierten Gamer den neuen *Lion Square* bereits vorgestellt. Seither ist es jedoch ziemlich ruhig um
diesen CPU-Kühler geworden. Testberichte sind kaum bzw. gar nicht zu finden und es dauerte auch eine gewisse Zeit, biss das Modell endlich auf dem
Markt verfügbar war. *Asus* verspricht, dass die Spieler erst durch die 8-mm-Heatpipes richtig Freude beim Übertakten haben werden. Selbst bei
 Quad-Cores soll der Kühler eine um 30 Prozent verbesserte Kühlleistung haben. Nunja, warten wir es einfach ab - solche Marketing-Gags gehören einfach
zum Geschäft.
*


Technische Daten

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Bei dem *Lion Square* handelt es sich um einen Tower-Kühler, dessen Bodenplatte und Heatpipes aus Kupfer und die Lamellen aus Aluminium gefertigt sind.

* Heatpipes*:         4x 8 Millimeter
* Maße*:                126  (L) x  126  (W) x  144  (H) mm
* Gewicht*:            730  g
* Lüfter*:               92 x 92 x 25 mm / Vapo-Lager / 4-Pin PWM-Stecker / 4 LEDs
* Geschwindigkeit*: 2.300 Umdrehung pro Minute +/- 10 Prozent
* Sockel*:               Intel LGA 775 /  AMD 754/939/940 /  AMD AM2/AM2+/socket F(1207)/1207+
* CPU Support*:      Von Intel Pentium 4/Celeron bis Core 2 Duo/Quad/Extreme sowie AMD Sempron/Athlon bis Phenom
* Befestigung*:       Intel = Push-Pin / AMD = Klammer



*Verpackung

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frontseite der Verpackung wird durch das Emblem des Sword Lion - Säbelzahnlöwen beherrscht, während auf der Rückseite die Spezifikationen aufgeführt sind.
Zum Lieferumfang gehört auch eine kleine Schachtel, die neben dem Sockelzubehör für AMD-Systeme auch die beiden Push-Pin-Halter mitsamt Schrauben enthält.
Ebenfalls mit an Board ist eine kleine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste.



*Impressionen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 28 Aluminium-Lamellen bestückt bietet der *Lion Square* reichlich Kühlfläche. Die vier Heatpipes sind in die Bodenplatte eingelassen. Direct-Touch,
so wie es bei vielen Modellen der Konkurrenz bereits der Fall ist, kommt bei diesem Kühler nicht zum Tragen. Die Wärmerohre sind direkt mit der Bodenplatte
verlötet. Diese Arbeit hat der Hersteller jedoch nicht sonderlich gut ausgeführt. Es befinden sich bei näherem Hinsehen einige Stellen, bei denen die Heatpipe
keinen Kontakt zur Kühlplatte hat. Die Aluminium-Finnen sind lose augesteckt. Mittig bereits eingebaut befindet sich ein mit vier LEDs beleuchteter
92-mm-Lüfter mit einem 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss.


----------



## StellaNor (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

*Impressionen II

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verarbeitung des gesamten Kühlers ist bis auf  Tatsache der schlechten Einarbeitung der Heatpipes in die Bodenplatte bisher ausgesprochen gut. Mit Freude richte ich nun mein Testsystem ein, um dort anschließend dem *Asus Lion Square* auf die Finger zu schauen.



*Der Test

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Schraubenzieher stehe ich normalerweise auf Du und Du. Doch diesesmal will es mir nicht so recht gelingen, die Halterungen mit den Push-Pins
an der Bodenplatte festzuschrauben. Erst gebe ich dem Schraubendreher die Schuld, der für solch filigrane Arbeiten viel zu groß ist. Aber selbst mit einem
kleineren Modell lässt sich maximal eine Schraube pro Halterung eindrehen. Also sind die Schrauben dran Schuld - klarer Fall - oder doch nicht? Mit Brille und
Lupe bewaffnet gehe ich dem Problem auf den Grund. Grober Schnitzer! Ich habe ja schon einige Kühler verbaut, doch was sich *Asus* bzw. seiner Zulieferant
bei diesem Modell geleistet haben, ist mir schleierhaft. Sechs - setzen! Entweder war ein Schlückchen mit im Spiel, oder der Lochabstand wurde anstatt
gemessen nur grob geschätzt.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich die Halterungen nicht ohne mechanische Eingriffe befestigen lassen, verzichte ich auf einen weiteren Test. Die erzielten
Ergebnisse würden vermutlich nicht seriös genug sein, um ernstgenommen zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Don´t swallow, wie es auf der Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste zu lesen ist, lässt sich auf verschiedene Weise übersetzen. Ich wähle als Übersetzung "eine bittere Pille
schlucken". In diesem Fall gilt das für *Asus*. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass sämtliche Retail-Versionen des *Lion Square* mit dem gleichen Problem aufwarten,
dürfte es eine kleine Rückrufaktion geben. Immerhin muss der Käufer für diesen Kühler ca. 50 Euro berappen.

Augrund des gescheiterten Tests werde ich in Kürze mit einem anderen Modell aufwarten und Euch hoffentlich einen kompletten Artikel präsentieren können.

Gruß
StellaNor


----------



## rob21 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Böses Kühlerlein - der Alltag des Testers. Was wird das "Nachfolgemodell" sein?


----------



## StellaNor (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Wäre ja langweilig, wenn ich das jetzt schon verrate


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Ich vermute mal, das die Entwickler zu viel Sake getrunken hatten


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

ololol, der kühler sieht echt nice aus, und der test gefällt mir, aber das mit dem lochabstand ist einfach nur peinlich ^^


----------



## riedochs (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Murks vom Feinsten?


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das die Entwickler zu viel Sake getrunken hatten


 
 

Design gefällt mir sehr gut aber das ist ja wirklich Pfusch²


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Asus Lion Square - CPU-Kühler im Test*

Irgendwie ist das schon komisch. Es gibt Kühler, die haben hohe Leistung, und es gibt Kühler, die sehen "stylish" aus bei mittelmäßiger Leistung.
Ich warte immer noch auf das Modell, das spacig aussihet und megatoll kühlt. 

Bsp kür gute Kühlung mit normalem Design: Scythe Mugen, Ninja, Xigmatek, Großclockner usw.

Spaciges aussehen und mäßige Leistung: so ziemlich alles von Asus, Gigabyte und Cooler Master bisher. Looks sind halt nicht alles.

Immerhin, Artic Cooling scheint sich neuerdings designtechnisch in coolere gefilde vorzuwagen, der Extreme 8800 und Freezer Extreme bieten auch was Nicht-alltägliches fürs Auge


----------

